# Calling All Mac Gurus...



## Bill Ballard (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a new MacBook Pro 16", fully current and updated. How can I remove the 'Guest User' option/account which shows on the login screen?

The options for the Guest user are all unchecked/turned off. The 'Find My Mac' option is unchecked/turned off. The 'minus' symbol to remove/delete the Guest User account are all grayed out in the boxes pertaining to the Guest user account. Yet it persists...

Suggestions??


----------



## Bill Ballard (Jan 11, 2021)

EDIT: I should add, I'm not wanting to remove/delete the Guest user account, as it serves some purposes...what I want to do is remove the link from login page so it's not visible...


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 12, 2021)

One way to do this is to go into the Users and Groups System Preference, select Login Options, and set Display Login Window As to Name and Password. That would remove the list of all users from the login window, so you’ll have to type your account username every time because there won’t be a list to select from. I’m not sure if there is a way to have the list while leaving an active Guest User hidden.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Jan 12, 2021)

Conrad Chavez said:


> One way to do this is to go into the Users and Groups System Preference, select Login Options, and set Display Login Window As to Name and Password. That would remove the list of all users from the login window, so you’ll have to type your account username every time because there won’t be a list to select from. I’m not sure if there is a way to have the list while leaving an active Guest User hidden.
> 
> View attachment 15873


Thanks - that did it. I was able to remove the Guest user icon from my login screen on my MacBook Pro this current one replaced, but it doesn't seem to be an option any longer. Curious... We'll see how soon I tire of typing in both the username and password in favor of a cleaner screen.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 12, 2021)

Bill Ballard said:


> I was able to remove the Guest user icon from my login screen on my MacBook Pro this current one replaced, but it doesn't seem to be an option any longer. Curious...


Now I’m wondering if my advice was any good. After I tried it myself, now I can’t figure out how to enter the Guest account when the list is hidden, because typing in Guest doesn’t do it. Guest is not supposed to need a password, but it doesn’t work to leave the password field blank.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Jan 13, 2021)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Now I’m wondering if my advice was any good. After I tried it myself, now I can’t figure out how to enter the Guest account when the list is hidden, because typing in Guest doesn’t do it. Guest is not supposed to need a password, but it doesn’t work to leave the password field blank.


Well, I didn't make it long...I've restored it to the default. It seems that something, somewhere, along the way was changed.


----------



## Ed Anderson (Jan 15, 2021)

I have mine set differently, it completely shuts off Guest User. Open User & Groups in settings, unlock for advanced features, click on Guest User. Uncheck "Allow guests to log in to this computer."  I see in Conrad's screen shot his guest is turned off too as shown in the left pane._

_


----------



## Bill Ballard (Jan 15, 2021)

Ed Anderson said:


> I have mine set differently, it completely shuts off Guest User. Open User & Groups in settings, unlock for advanced features, click on Guest User. Uncheck "Allow guests to log in to this computer."  I see in Conrad's screen shot his guest is turned off too as shown in the left pane._View attachment 15882_


Mine is configured the same, as shown below...and there is my login screen on the left...


----------



## Ed Anderson (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi Bill,  I did a little internet searching and that is exactly how to remove the guest log in.  I also found some obscure posts where users had the same issue as you and apparently its tied the guest user to "Find My Mac" option.  I see you turned yours off, but there are two locations to enable Find My Mac, are both turned off?  One is under the iCloud, System Preferences>AppleID>iCloud tab>Find My Mac.  The other is Security&Privacy> Privacy tab>Location Services>System Services Details Button. Though if Location Services is turned off, it auto unchecks find my mac.

Ed


----------



## Bill Ballard (Jan 16, 2021)

Ed Anderson said:


> Hi Bill,  I did a little internet searching and that is exactly how to remove the guest log in.  I also found some obscure posts where users had the same issue as you and apparently its tied the guest user to "Find My Mac" option.  I see you turned yours off, but there are two locations to enable Find My Mac, are both turned off?  One is under the iCloud, System Preferences>AppleID>iCloud tab>Find My Mac.  The other is Security&Privacy> Privacy tab>Location Services>System Services Details Button. Though if Location Services is turned off, it auto unchecks find my mac.
> 
> Ed


Ed, yes, both 'Find My Mac' options are unchecked/turned off. Thanks for the suggestion, though...


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 16, 2021)

Ed Anderson said:


> I see in Conrad's screen shot his guest is turned off too as shown in the left pane.


Good catch! I must have taken the screen shot at the wrong time when switching options back and forth. Just to make sure, I tested it again making sure Guest user is on, but it’s the same result: When list view is disabled for the login window (so that it displays only the username and password fields), I can’t figure out how to enter the Guest account.


----------

